# Chassis intruded - Fatal error - System halted



## LiveOrDie (Sep 19, 2009)

I've got this old socket 478 system sitting around it has the error Chassis intruded - Fatal error - System halted i've tryed the jumper no help, i've reset the cmos that didnt work, is the board dead? the board is a Asus P4P800.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Sep 19, 2009)

been awile but
is there a option to disable the feature in the bios?


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 19, 2009)

their should be....their should also be a jumber on the board for chassis intrusion just put it on off...go into the bios if you can and deisable it...if you cant get into the bios because of the hault then clear the cmos after you you set the intrusion jumper to off/disabled or w/e just look in the manual.


EDIT: i did some searching for you...the board isnt dead but apparently this was a huge problem for alot of P4 asus mobo's. Next to your CMOS battery their should be a jumper....look for one that says something like "Chassis" or "Intrusion" or "Detect" if their is no jumper on the pins put one their and clear the cmos. these are the pins that need to be shorted


1 space 3 4

|_||

you want to put one here
...._
|_||

on the mobo it should look like this

...._
|_||
   O
   CMOS BATT.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Sep 19, 2009)

i have tryed that didnt work it set to off and i cant get into the bios i've restart the cmos that didnt work.


----------

